# CI+ Modul in CI Slot



## CroCop86 (22. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Hab mal eine frage.

Ich habe einen 40" Samsung LCD Fernseher mit CI Schacht

Habe vor 2 Wochen von Kabel Deutschland meine neue Smartcard mit CI+ Modul bekommen.
Wusste vorher net dass es da einen Unterschied gibt zwischen CI und CI+

Jetzt gehen einige Sender nicht und bei denen wo es geht erscheint am Anfang die Meldung dass mein TV Gerät nicht CI+ geeignet ist. Ich kann jedoch vollständig auf das Menü von dem Modul zugreifen.

Da ich aber nicht noch zusätzlich was kaufen möchte wollte ich wissen ob der Unterschied von CI und CI+ Hardwaretechnisch oder Softwaretechnisch ist?

Wenn Softwaretechnisch kann man da eine entsprechene Firmware installieren?


----------



## Hyper1on (22. August 2011)

Also ich fasse mal kurz zusammen:

LCD mit einfachem CI Slot + CI+ Modul und Karte?

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber braucht man nicht bei einem normalen CI Slot die CI+ Legacymodule mit Karte damit das Ganze funktioniert?

Es gab da soweit ich weis zwei Arten von Modulen, einmal reine CI+ und einmal CI+ Legacy für "kompatible Geräte".


----------



## CroCop86 (22. August 2011)

Genau

LCD mit CI Slot dazu von Kabeldeutschland das CI+ Modul und Karte

CI+ Legacy sagt mir jetzt nix


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2011)

Also, bei unitymedia zB wird halt ein Ci+ Slot vorausgesetzt. Wenn man den nicht hat, klappt es nicht. Möglicherweise würden die Sender, die bei Dir gehen, auch ganz ohne CI-Modul laufen?


----------



## CroCop86 (22. August 2011)

Ne nicht alle 

Also die öffentlichen wo ohne Karte gehen würde gehen jetzt auch klar 

Aber sender wie PLANET HD, 13th Street HD, Eurosport 2, Sport1 + sind ja alles Sender die du nur durch das ABO über KBD bekommst. Diese kann ich ja sehen. 

Wie gesagt es kommt immer erst die Meldung dass ich ein CI+ fähiges Gerät brauche jedoch gehen trotzdem einige Sender


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2011)

Ja, das ist eben die Sache - da gibt es dann beim "entschlüsseln" mal Fehler, mal nicht. Es ist teilweise sogar so, dass manche CI+ Module von den Anbietern in einigen LCDs nicht richtig funktionieren, obwohl der LCD CI+ hat. Am besten an den Support wenden, und wenn die nix machen können, musst Du halt umsteigen auf einen externen Receiver. Du hast ja auch 2 Wochen Widerrufsrecht, ein Umschreiben von CI+ auf Receiver-Vertrage dürfte da kein Thema sein.


----------



## Hyper1on (22. August 2011)

Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe sind CI+ Legacy fuer alle Geraete die standarmaessig nen normalen CI haben und per Software fit fuer HD+ gemacht wurden.

Reine CI+ Module hingegen sind fuer Geraete die direkt mit HD+ Funktionallitaet verkauft werden.

Wir lautet denn die genaue Bezeichnung des TV Geraetes?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. August 2011)

ja, so ist sie halt ist halt die schöne, heile kopierschutzwelt der contentanbieter


----------



## CroCop86 (22. August 2011)

Widerrufsrecht ist scho vorbei ^^

sind bissal über 2 Wochen... 17 Tage 

Vll. ja auf Kulanz. 


Meine genaue Bezeichnung lautet LE40B530P7WXZG


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2011)

Vlt. kann man das per Firmwareupdate hinbiegen, aber ansonsten musst Du es halt mit KabelD besprechen.


----------



## CroCop86 (22. August 2011)

Neuste Firmware von meinem Gerät hab ich schon drauf.. Hat leider nix gebracht.

Würde es auch mit der von einem anderen Gerät gehen?


----------



## Hyper1on (23. August 2011)

Da es sich bei dem Gerät um eines mit normalem CI Schacht handelt solltes wie oben beschrieben mit dem HD+ Legacy Modul laufen, sofern es von der Firmware unterstützt wird.

Leider kann ich auf der Samsungseite ( ist doch nen Samsung gerät oder? ) keine Infos zur Firmware finden.


----------



## CroCop86 (23. August 2011)

Ja ist ein Samsung. Finde zu diesem Gerät leider auch keine Infos auf der Samsung Homepage kA. warum?!


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2011)

Such mal nur nach LE40B530, denn der Rest mit den Buchstaben dahinter sind eher Detailsinfos über Dinge wie zB verbautes Display oder so. Das Modell ist aber sicher schon älter, wenn es nicht mal CI+ hat - vlt findest Du da auch nur was, wenn Du direkt auf den Supportseiten suchst.


----------



## CroCop86 (24. August 2011)

Ne leider nix gefuden.

Hab mich jetzt mal an den Samsung Support gewendet mal schaun was die dazu sagen


----------

